# Places to sleep around town



## beginnavagabond (Jul 8, 2016)

(Not sure if this is the right thread but I didn't know where else to post) I am off for my first journey to Pennsylvania (where I grew up) and I'm very excited. I was planning on doing some couchsurfing or staying with friends, and sleeping in the woods. I was wondering what other places are safe to sleep in cities? Would behind a church be a good idea? Any suggestion would be appreciated! Thanks!

EDIT: I have found woods and forests to camp in but I was wondering if there were any other safe spots to sleep besides them


----------



## PAN AM HOBO (Jul 8, 2016)

GOOGLE MAPS and use street map to find spot then use satellite or birds eye view if you're able to access that map atlas and topo map or and type of map are a big help try near rivers, stream,ponds, state forests, parks places away from people abandoned buildings/places homeless shelters
good luck with your travels


----------



## Mankini (Jul 8, 2016)

rooftops. theres nothing finer than a prime, flat, rooftop. just make sure you can get back down as easily as you got up. lol and make sure yours is not exposed to some yuppie housewife's bedroom window.


----------

